# Embarc (DRI) Blue Moutain, Ontario, Canada



## Nick Kef (Aug 20, 2019)

We're looking to rent and possibly buy into the Embarc at Blue Mountain in Ontario. Does anyone have any experience with this particular resort and ease of booking consecutive weeks over the summer here. 

I've read enough in the general forum to at least ask some questions before buying into this program, but again, interest is really with this particular resort. 

Thanks in advance.
Nick Kef.


----------



## tashamen (Aug 24, 2019)

When you buy Embarc points, they are not at a particular resort, so you should just get them where you can for the least money.  We have not ever tried to book Blue Mountain so I have no info. on that - sorry.


----------



## rsbaker99 (Oct 10, 2019)

I am Embarc owner and have stayed at Blue.  very nice resort, enjoyed two days July 2017 on getaway deal.  $90 or so for really nice room.  A little bit of planning should allow you to get what you want.  For two consecutive weeks you should book 11 months or so ahead, or whatever the max is.


----------



## Brian Allen (Nov 16, 2019)

I am a Marriott Vacation Club Owner with points and am interested in trying to trade with an Embarc owner for Sandestin in the Summer. I should be able to get you in to a MVC of your choice in exchange. I know there are a lot of variables for two people to discuss to ensure a fair trade but I am open and can speak with you by phone to see if we can come to an arrangement. Please reply if interested.


----------



## jabberwocky (Nov 17, 2019)

Brian Allen said:


> I am a Marriott Vacation Club Owner with points and am interested in trying to trade. I should be able to get you in to a MVC of your choice in exchange. I know there are a lot of variables for two people to discuss to ensure a fair trade but I am open and can speak with you by phone to see if we can come to an arrangement. Please reply if interested.



Welcome to TUG!.  For $15 you can become a TUG member and post a wanted or exchange ad in the marketplace which is the more appropriate spot for a post of this nature.  TUG members also tend to be more willing to exchange with known other TUG members.


----------



## Brian Allen (Jun 1, 2020)

jabberwocky said:


> Welcome to TUG!.  For $15 you can become a TUG member and post a wanted or exchange ad in the marketplace which is the more appropriate spot for a post of this nature.  TUG members also tend to be more willing to exchange with known other TUG members.


thank you

would that be a "wish ad"?  Do I show as a member now to you?  I just paid the $15 but am not too sure I am doing everything right


----------



## Tacoma (Jun 1, 2020)

The marketplace has a direct exchange section. Post what you want there with what you would be willing to trade for. Since you have a wide variety of resorts you can book for someone I hope you'll be able to get what you want. I unfortunately do not own embarc. I have looked at it seriously as a Canadian but most locations they have I can book a worldmark cheaper.  I do hope someday to be able to get a trade into Uclulet as it is in a stunning area.

Good luck
Joan


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 2, 2020)

Nick Kef said:


> We're looking to rent and possibly buy into the Embarc at Blue Mountain in Ontario. Does anyone have any experience with this particular resort and ease of booking consecutive weeks over the summer here.
> 
> I've read enough in the general forum to at least ask some questions before buying into this program, but again, interest is really with this particular resort.
> 
> ...


Welcome to TUG. Please continue to read about timeshare. Please read the Help & Advice section about timeshare  .  Please take your time. Good Luck.


----------

